# K1 visa I-129f and US Embassy waiting times.



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all, 

has anyone got any idea how long the current waiting time is from notifcation of receipt of I-129f to Embassy interview, and how long London embassy processing times for K1 visas are at the moment?

Many thanks in advance.. :ranger:


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

raceman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> has anyone got any idea how long the current waiting time is from notifcation of receipt of I-129f to Embassy interview, and how long London embassy processing times for K1 visas are at the moment?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.. :ranger:


7-10 months ..some more some less


----------

